# Landscape Photography Winners of 2018, Beautiful Photos Here!



## SeaBreeze (Feb 19, 2019)

Being a lover of the outdoors and landscape photos and paintings, I really enjoyed seeing all these beautiful pics, more photos here.  



> Just in case you ever needed a reminder  that our planet is a stunningly beautiful place, the fifth annual  Landscape Photographer of the Year competition winners have been  announced and they don't disappoint.Selected  from a field of nearly 3000 entries taken by 863 photographers, the  judges had the difficult task of narrowing them down to eventual  winners. The overall photographer of the year, based on a folio  submission of at least 4 images, was Adam Gibbs, from Canada.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 19, 2019)

These are gorgeous SB, but the first one really knocked me out.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 19, 2019)

I would be all day looking at Landscape photos..being an avid  but very amateur landscape photographer myself.

I haven't got a decent enough camera to take anything as good as these but I do my best..

Thanks for those SB...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks, SB. Those are really amazing and beautiful. 

Like Holly, I absolutely love taking photos, but mine are of events we do, professional rodeo action and wildlife. Once we move back, hope to get more of the rodeo action and wildlife kind.


----------



## -Oy- (Feb 21, 2019)

Fantastic images! I suspect some are composites of two shots but who cares?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 21, 2019)

-Oy- said:


> Fantastic images! I suspect some are composites of two shots but who cares?



You mean the 2 with the flowers, Oy? Just curious.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 21, 2019)

They are all beautiful. I like the one with the blue flowers it is really different. I wonder if they would allow composites in a competition?


----------



## Rainee (Feb 28, 2019)

Scenes of Cornwall love this county in UK ..


----------

